
Kubernetes Deployer HTTP API (k8s-deployer) - psyhomb
https://github.com/psyhomb/k8s-deployer
======
psyhomb
With this simple HTTP API you can easily deploy services on Kubernetes and
register them in the Consul service catalog, eventually all the services will
dynamically end up on Traefik load balancer if proper configuration is
provided.

